# Messer nimmt nichts mehr auf



## sonycom007 (5. Oktober 2006)

Ein nettes Hallo. 

Seit kurzem kann ich mit Messer nichts mehr aufnehmen. Die Aussteuerungsanzeigen schlagen nicht aus. 

Es wird eine Datei zwar abgespeichert, diese ist aber "leer" also sie bleibt stumm beim abspielen, obwohl sie z.B. 1000.000 kb groß ist. 

Habe versehentlich etwas verstellt? 

Aktuelle Situation: Ich wollte Internetradio mitschneiden, an den Lautsprechern war auch alles normal zu hören aber aufnehmen ging eben nicht. 

Danke für Eure Hilfen. 

Viele Grüße, 

sonycom007


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2006)

Dass die Datei geschrieben wird, ist logisch, eben nur mit Nullen gefüllt.

Hast Du mal in die Windows-Lautstärkeregelung reingeschaut ?
Dort Optionen/Eigenschaften/Aufnahme anklicken und den richtigen Kanal
scharfschalten.

mfg chmee


----------

